# The Transporter 2.



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2005)

I saw a trailer for this movie at the theatre today. It looks like it has a lot of martial arts action. I don't know the first movie, which I gather is from France, or the lead actor, Jason Statham, of whom I hadn't heard before. (I'm watching "Collateral" right now. He has a very minor point in it, making a package switch with Tom Cruise.) Does anyone know anything about the first movie, or if the actor is a martial artist? His bio. says he was an Olympic Diver!


----------



## Blindside (Jul 10, 2005)

If you missed the first movie,you missed a good one.  The fight director must of been from Hong Kong, but it wasn't a ridiculous amount of wirework.  If he isn't a martial artist, then he does a pretty damn good imitation.  Mostly I just liked the character.  Statham has been in a couple of movies, the one that leaps to mind is the Italian Job where he plays the wheelman.... hmmm.  

Lamont


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 10, 2005)

Didn't he play Funsch in Jet Li's "The One"?
I have not seen the first movie myself, but have heard good things about it, action-wise.


----------



## Spook (Jul 10, 2005)

The first movie was great and the second is looking just as good.  thanks for the link!


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Statham is British.
 Transporter 1 is pretty good!
 Statham was a street vendor discovered by Guy Ritchie,Madonnas hubby.
 His best movie to date is called "Snatch" with Brad Pitt.
 Check it out...you may need a translator for Pitts character,though.....
 "Pikey" is damn hard to understand at best of times!


----------



## Simon Curran (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Didn't he play Funsch in Jet Li's "The One"?


Yes he did, he is an English guy, who actually atarted his movie career as a street seller in Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (made by Mr Madonna, Guy Ritchie) and apparently was kind of type cast since he was offered the role on the street selling watches...
I am lead to believe he has a background in kick boxing


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jul 11, 2005)

WOOOOOAAHHH!!!! THAT S**T LOOKS GOOD!!!! I am a huge fan of both Statham and the first film. This one looks awesome! I can't wait. Thanks for the info Arnisador.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## BaiKaiGuy (Jul 12, 2005)

Several sites claim he has a MA background, but I can't find it... That doesn't mean it's not true, but you'd think he'd mention it since it's been a big part of several films!  I think it may be TKD or Kickboxing though, as he did most of his own stunts in the original film, and the stunts were quite kick heavy.


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 12, 2005)

I'll be there.  *nods*


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 12, 2005)

The first Transporter is one of my favorites!  Great action movie!

The 2nd looks pretty good too  I can't wait!

The 1st is on cable pretty frequently.  If you haven't seen it, get it.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info., all! I'll look for the first one on cable.

Site for the first movie:
http://www.transportermovie.com/home.html


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2005)

Finally caught the first one (broadcast). OK, but the martial arts scenes weren't too impressive, and he gave up his 'rules' all too easily and quickly. Still, we plan on seeing #2 now that it's opened.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 3, 2005)

The reviews I've read haven't been kind. Mentioning hinderances like a worse storyline...

Always wondered what the heck he was going to do with that rock in Transporter 1.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, I wondered about the rock too.

 Roger Ebert gave the sequel a thumbs up:
http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050901/REVIEWS/50830001


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 4, 2005)

I saw it tonite.

 It was fun, PURE FANTASY however... but fun.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2005)

We saw it eariler today. Better than the first. Fun, but empty calories of course. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 5, 2005)

Firehose work was fun. It's tough to find good HK action, that is with good stuntmen and a minium of CG anymore, good to see the tradition is still alive


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 5, 2005)

Statham apparently did most of his own stunts, including many of the driving ones...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2005)

The driving stunts too! I dodn't know that.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

I had never heard of this guy or that movie, hell I had not even heard of a pt 1 for that particular movie.  From the movie preview I saw last week when I went to watch The Cave (lol dont ask long story), I thought it would blow.  But from what I gather from all of you, it seems like a good movie, in fact, it seems like the kind of movie I'd probably enjoy.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2005)

It's enjoyable, but in the usual action film sense.


----------

